# iPhone4 with ifuse

## jserink

Hi all:

i followed the instructions from here:

http://www.jroller.com/robertburrelldonkin/entry/gentoo_mount_iphone_with_fuse

And everything works as per....only problem is, I have to be root to see the iphone files:

jserinki7 jserink # ls -l /mnt/iPhone

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 136 May 25 17:29 Books

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   0 Aug 23 10:06 com.apple.itdbprep.postprocess.lock

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 102 Aug 26 09:30 DCIM

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 102 Sep  8 22:24 Downloads

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 136 May 25 17:29 HighlandPark

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 136 Aug 23 20:03 iTunes_Control

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 510 Sep  7 16:13 PhotoData

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  68 Jan 16  2012 Photos

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  68 Aug 23 11:09 Purchases

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 136 Aug 29 00:30 Recordings

If I want to copy photos over, i need to run thunar or xfe from root....which i don't like doing.

Thunar run as a normal user cannot see anything in the iPhone directory.

I then attempted to follow the instructions here:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apple_iPod,_iPad,_iPhone

Which seem to indicate that I could run ifuse from the cosole as a normal user (so long as in the plugdev group) but its not working.

the iPhone subdirectory is empty and in root, it says its not even mounted.

So, my question is....

how can I get this to work so that I can browse files without running as root?

cheers,

john

----------

